# Building Castles



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

What have you used to build castles?

I've used sand, legos, wood blocks, wood sticks, cushions, and furniture.

Then there's the ground which automatically becomes hot lava or an endless void in which once falls forever until a surviving participant performs some kind of ritual. .

So?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I ruin castles


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

I liked using baba ganoush as cement to build vegetable castles as a kid. Usually out of the celery or whatever had been cut in lengths. Then take a cherry tomato and shoot it at the castle to see if it could withstand a siege.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

BearRun said:


> I liked using baba ganoush as cement to build vegetable castles as a kid. Usually out of the celery or whatever had been cut in lengths. Then take a cherry tomato and shoot it at the castle to see if it could withstand a siege.


You mean like this?

* *















It looks tasty. Whats the most cherry tomatoes a veggie fort withstood?

Did you ever eat it afterwards?


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

StalksEveryone said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Yep.

About 4 I think. 

Yeah, I usually ate my snacks. My mother's vegan and kind of a food nazi. Besides, food I've made a mess with is still food.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

So then you were like some friendly giant with split personality. First you helped the little people built, then you destroyed it and ate everything.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

StalksEveryone said:


> So then you were like some friendly giant with split personality. First you helped the little people built, then you destroyed it and ate everything.


When you put it like that, I was an evil brat. Reel them in and destroy them.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

BearRun said:


> When you put it like that, I was an evil brat. Reel them in and destroy them.


Well at least you didn't harass an entire ant colony by experimenting on them daily


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

StalksEveryone said:


> Well at least you didn't harass an entire ant colony by experimenting on them daily


There's that.


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

Dreams. I've built a castle with my dreams.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

How dare you dream of such things!


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Well, I build my hopes up sometimes, almost as high as castles with my wishful thinking so, *"hopes" *count in that context....right?


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Hah! Hope is only stong enough to build a castle, not be the castle! Begone with your childishness-ness.


----------

